# enigma paring



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

Having had my first successfull season breeding, I now find myself looking at high end morphs, The Enigma is flavour of the month and If I buy a male (say 04/08 hatchling) when would it be safe to breed him "IF" he gains wieght correctly, I thought at one year old but thats a little late for next season

What pairings go well with the Enigma morph,
I have two normal,
two SHt, 
one SHTctBaldy 
all above are proven adult females 
and I also have two SHt (poss Baldys)
and two normal 
all inc for female hatchling swhich hopefully will be ready to brede next season....


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

shame the reptile meeting at doncaster dome was sunday just gone, there were a lot of enigmas for sale at realy good prices, i'd sugest a non albino enigma based on the morphs you have, unless you see an albino one you simply have to have.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

yea I went to the dome (Ionly live 5 mins away) and seeing the good prices has got me thinking.....

why do you say non-alibino? could you eplian that a bit more for me please


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

you listed all your females and none were albino, and even if you had albino geckos chances are, that unless you knew they were bell, they would be tremper, the majority of albino enigmas are bell and this is not compatible with tremper, you'd get non albinos het for bell and also het for tremper a percentage of these would of course be enigmas but they would not be albino ones, non albino enigmas are cheaper than bell enigmas and tremper enigmas are even more expensive than bells. again i'd say that unless you saw a bell male you simply have to have, save your cash and buy a non albino one, they're usualy nicer anyway, they just don't have bright red eyes but their eyes are not like normals eyes are anyway


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

as to what age males can breed, my raptor was fertile at 45grams and 6 months of age


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

the enigma Ive got my eye on is a bell, its very good money at this time, the two hactlings I've listed as SHt were a cross from a ShtctB F and a M Hybino, but I dont think the hacthling look as if there albino to me (but I ant that good) so a non bell albino would be a (1) better (2) cheaper buy?


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

the bell enigma could be better as if u got another leo morph say a mack snow het bell albino and bred it to the bell enigma you would be able to produce enigma snow bells. 
a non albino enigma would by cheaper to buy, but i would personally get a bell enigma.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

herp boy said:


> the bell enigma could be better as if u got another leo morph say a mack snow het bell albino and bred it to the bell enigma you would be able to produce enigma snow bells.
> a non albino enigma would by cheaper to buy, but i would personally get a bell enigma.


that could fit in well with my intended female purchase plans, 

As I have a Macksnow male
and a (poss giant 90 gms at 1 year and very long not fat) Hybino male

so I also hope to pick a macksnow female and a gaint hybino so as long as I get a bell hybino F I can mate them both next year with the enigma to get some money back, then the following year with thier own morphs for my collection, 

thanks to both for your help, are there any books I should be reading other than the threads on here


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i gave my answers to the question about what would work best with the morphs you listed, a bell enigma bred to a het tremper makes a het bell pos het tremper, and it may get confusing when you sell offspring. but if you're now thinking of buying more females. good luck finding female bells as they seem to be thin on the ground at the moment, and nice bell morphs are almost the same money as cheaper bell enigmas, unless you know of some i've not seen, please pm me about any that you don't intend to buy as i'm looking too:mf_dribble:


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

boywonder said:


> i gave my answers to the question about what would work best with the morphs you listed, a bell enigma bred to a het tremper makes a het bell pos het tremper, and it may get confusing when you sell offspring. but if you're now thinking of buying more females. good luck finding female bells as they seem to be thin on the ground at the moment, and nice bell morphs are almost the same money as cheaper bell enigmas, unless you know of some i've not seen, please pm me about any that you don't intend to buy as i'm looking too:mf_dribble:


pmed

ps went for a Bell Engima Male:2thumb:


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

boywonder said:


> shame the reptile meeting at doncaster dome was sunday just gone, there were a lot of enigmas for sale at realy good prices, i'd sugest a non albino enigma based on the morphs you have, unless you see an albino one you simply have to have.


how good a price (incase thats the case at the barking show and i know how much to bring ) :flrt:??


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

Herpinfested said:


> how good a price (incase thats the case at the barking show and i know how much to bring ) :flrt:??


 
i won't be at the barking show but let me know what morph bells you have. females only for me though, cheers


----------

